
Show HN: Kgotobed: Kernel module that forces you to go to sleep - nikital
https://github.com/nikital/kgotobed
======
captn3m0
Are you using this daily? Just want to know if there are any gotchas I might
need to check before I start using it.

~~~
nikital
I used the kernel module for a few days and didn't notice any problems on a
laptop running Fedora.

The kernel module is less that 100 lines long, hopefully it's simple enough to
not cause trouble...

------
O_H_E
May I ask, how is it possible to prevent unloading the module?

~~~
nikital
The module takes an extra reference count to itself upon initialization and
never decrements it, so rmmod will fail because the module will be "in use".

~~~
O_H_E
Nice ;)

